# Hooking with driver but not irons need help



## Russ99 (May 26, 2007)

I have been hitting my irons well lately and having no trouble with them, Its just off thee tee with any driver or wood i seem to hook the ball severly. I played yesterday and shot a round of 81 but i feel if my driving was alot better then so would my score. If anyone could help me with this i would be extremelly grateful


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Try using your arms body and torso to take the club back all in one move ..Most likely your just using arms which will cause you to pull the club way inside instead of keeping on a correct path on your backswing. Then you just wanna keep the club on the same angle on the downswing releasing just before impact . If your severely hooking it my guess is the problem is on your back swing. and always check your fundamentals before you try anything. Grip stance aim etc. Because anything wrong can send wrong signals to your brain telling it to over compensate. As in bad alignment could be telling your brain to compensate and hook it more making for a bad swing.

exercises : Get something heavy. Basket of balls or Medicine ball with handles and practice like your taking the club back to your waist . The weight will make your body and upper body turn with your arms to keep the balance of your swing . Practice a few times a week and get this move developed into your swing. This will help improve your backswing and your body rotation not letting you take the club inside and making your body work together. and you should gain some good distance also.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well done Foster..


----------

